# plz help need car fixed for dub fest... major gear oil leak 1987 vw gti 5 speed



## strictlygerman87 (Jun 17, 2009)

my car has been leaking gear oil until yesterday a bolt hit me in the face as i was working on the shift rod... i dont know where it goes but its leaking bad and cant be driven......







the bolt is labeled 9.8 and came from somewhere on the back of the transmission. i would really like to get this fixed in the next couple of days so i can attend dub fest.
i was working on the shift rod here and the bolt came from somewhere above

alot near the speedometer cable

spewing down the axel

side shot

another angle

and finaly her herself

she needs to get back on the road









_Modified by strictlygerman87 at 10:09 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: plz help need car fixed for dub fest... major gear o ... (strictlygerman87)*

Very hard to tell where it's coming from but i was going to say driveshaft flange seals, but mines leaking but hasnt made a mess like that, but also if that was the case it would be dripping down the gearbox casing under the diff!
On closing looking the inner cv joint boots have oil on them, and also the oil is running down the driveshaft which leads me to believe that the oil leak in coming from inside the driveshaft flanges and is leaking into the cv joints.
As seen on pic below








If i'm correct when you unbolt the inner cv from the flange oil should leak out, only cv grease should be in there.
It will probably be that both cvs need unbolting and there is a seal on the cv flange some are metal and some are rubber..
















And the flange is held inplace with a circlip but you dont need to take anything else off just fit new caps, thats if there leaking oil out.








Cheers jim


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: plz help need car fixed for dub fest... major gear o ... (strictlygerman87)*

Wow that's one hell of a mess! Tough to say where based on pix, but since it's all coated on things at the bottom- perhaps check your power steering lines/reservoir?


----------

